# contador de monedas



## mr_lulo (Sep 9, 2006)

Hola que tal! estoy pensando en construir un contador de monedas con las siguientes condiciones: mecanicamente (ya he resuelto esta parte del proyecto) separo las monedas de 10 centavos y de 25 centavos..... lass de 25 iran por una ranura, y las de diez por otra..... en cada una de las ranuras habra un par sensor - emisor infrarojo, que detecta el paso de la moneda... los sensores son del tipo que tiene un pin de detección que cambia de estado lógico al ocurrir una interrupción en la detección del haz infrarojo. 

Mi objetivo es que se cuenten la cantidad de monedas de 25 centavos, y a parte la cantidad de monedas de 10 centavos....... esas parte me parece tenerla bajo contro.... pero estoy algo confundido con lo siguiente:

Quisiera que cada vez que pase una moneda de 25 centavos, se sumen 0.25 en un contador..... de igual manera las de diez que se sumen 0.10............ y de aki, que se sume el total de dinero introducido....


agradeceria ayuda con esta parte de mi proyecto....


Gracias de Antemano.....


Carlos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 10, 2006)

lo facil:
  Pues utilizar un microcontrolador tipo pic16f877

lo barato DIY
 Utiliza una calculadora barata le sueldas dos cables en el igual y luego pues escruves lo que quieras por ejemplo 0.1 + + y te sumara en pasos de 0.1

Finalmente con logica, dificil pero factible.

cada vez que detecta la monera se deben generas 10 pulsos o 25 segun el caso.

Para ello deberias hacer lo siguiente:


Quando detecta la monida se activa un oscilador (555o  un 40106) que ataca a un contador (4040) donde hay doscomparadres uno de 10 y otro de 25 pero solo uno esta habilitado. La salida del comparador cuando camvie bloquea el oscilador hasta el nuevo pulso.
los pulsos del oscilador se invian tambien al contador de pantalla.
De esta forma cada vez que se tira la moneda se sumara el valor.


Yo utilizo la serie 4000 cmos pero puedes utilizar TTL.


----------



## mr_lulo (Sep 12, 2006)

Le agradezco su respuesta, ya me queda mas claro que camino debo tomar. Lo que sucede es que tengo q presentar un anteproyecto, para el proyecto final de mi materia de Circuitos Digitales I.... apenas y estoy comenzando mi semestre. Me podria aclarar un poco como podria generar los 10 o 25 pulsos, a partir de la detección de la moneda?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 12, 2006)

debes fabricar un contador de 5 bits y sus salidas Q0 a Q5 debes poner puertas o un multiplexor para tener un nivel logico alto en la salida quando tengas las siguientes conbinaciones 11001(25) o 01010 (10)


Otra forma es hacer un DIVISOR por 5 y despues en cascada poner uno por 5 o por 2 seleccionando segun el caso.

Mira el ibro de texto.


----------



## mooore (Abr 10, 2008)

hola! porfa necesito hacer un circuito que detecte modenas de 0.05,0.10,0.25,0.50 y 1.00 y que cuente la cantidad ingresada de cada valor de moneda, pero la comunicación debe ser mediante el puerto paralelo...es decir, el ciruito envia que tipo de moneda fue ingresado a la computadora y la compu envia el total ingresado y esto aparecerá en un LCD...como es implementado acpto cualquier sugerencia...


----------



## santiago (Abr 10, 2008)

lo mas facil es un infrarrojo emisor y receptor (vienen ya centrados y todo y no necesitan circuito antirrebote) con eso generas el clock de un contador y de ahi lo pasas a un 74ls47 y te lo pasa a un display de 7segmentos para mas cifras se deve agregar una compuerta y otro contador identico ahora no te va a sumar las monedas peeeeeeero te va a dar un numero por la cantidad de monedas que han pasado , despues venis con una calculadora multiplicas la cifra del display por 0.25 o 0.10 y listo tenes todo los datos
saludos si queres posteo un diagrama


----------



## mooore (Abr 10, 2008)

si porfavor ayudame con el diagrama...ahora como hago pero para que pueda identificar lel valor d la moneda xq lo que me interesa sq me salga en la compu el valor de la moneda que estoy ingresando para que luego la compu me diga que ingresaron x ej : 5 monedas de 0.25 y 3 de 0.10...


----------



## santiago (Abr 11, 2008)

bueno eso es mas complicado y no me lo acuerdo    le voy a preguntar a un profesor de taller y despues te digo
salu2


----------



## soulmen (Mar 1, 2010)

hola buen dia me preguntaba si me podian dar una ayuda en la construccion de una maquina de contar lo que pasa es que manejo mucho cambio y aparte me gusta la electronica solo necesito algo de ayuda.


----------

